
Gary Johnson Calls for Human Settlement of Other Planets - daegloe
http://blogs.wsj.com/washwire/2016/09/25/gary-johnson-calls-for-human-settlement-of-other-planets/
======
ccvannorman
Makes sense, because he doesn't endorse addressing Climate Change because "the
earth will be engulfed by the sun someday anyway."[1]

This guy really needs to get his shit together on the phrase, "relevant
timescales".

[1] [http://www.motherjones.com/environment/2016/09/gary-
johnson-...](http://www.motherjones.com/environment/2016/09/gary-johnson-
climate-change)

------
Zigurd
In light of his comment on the Sun encompassing the Earth, interplanetary
travel isn't going to cut it. We've got to CRISPR-ize ourselves with
tardigrade genes for radiation protection and with lobster genes for
indefinite lifespans so that we can travel to the stars.

------
wccrawford
[http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/gary-johnson-climate-
cha...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/gary-johnson-climate-change-
planets_us_57e7d871e4b08d73b831cf55)

Here's one that doesn't require a subscription, though the content is likely
different.

tl;dr - In the long run, descendants will eventually have to worry about this.

It's the kind of things the media likes to make headlines out of, but is
actually quite mundane.

------
dovdov
Yeah, but what's an Aleppo?

~~~
Justin_K
Yea, he goofed that one, but if you look at his platform compared to the other
two, you'll be impressed. He seems like the only candidate in touch with
reality and not a professional con man / woman.

~~~
VOYD
I looked. I was not "impressed".

~~~
Justin_K
Hey, to each their own. Out of curiosity, who are you impressed with and why?

~~~
dTal
Note I am not the original commenter and am rudely butting in, because
internet:

1) "To each their own" doesn't work when we're talking about politicians,
because only one of them gets to be elected leader. Arguing might make you
uncomfortable, but you _have to do it_.

2) It's possible to be unimpressed by all current candidates, and to believe
that our current political process does not filter for good leadership
qualities.

3) I'm actually impressed by Pope Francis, despite - or perhaps because of -
the distaste I hold for Catholicism and organised religion in general. There's
a man who has colored strictly within the lines as far as his job description
is concerned, yet has done a great deal to lead by example and improve the
moral stature of his office.

------
a-no-n
And also wants to tear down most government agencies which protect medicine,
transport passenger safety, air, food and water, and blind faith that all
people will always act honorably and regulation is always the "enemy."
Thankfully, this unrealistic, utopian guy whom didn't know where is Aleppo
doesn't have a snowball's chance.

Read more of what Thom Hartmann also talks about:
[http://www.alternet.org/visions/true-history-
libertarianism-...](http://www.alternet.org/visions/true-history-
libertarianism-america-phony-ideology-promote-corporate-agenda)

